# Our Diamond Jubilee Street Party



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

*A few Photos of the Event*

As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.

The residents helped set everything up starting at 8:00am and the party began at 1:00pm and went on until 8:30pm. Everything was packed away and we re-opened the road at 10:00pm. The day was a resounding success. Load and loads of food, a swing band, children's and adult's play areas, 14 barbecues on the go, table magician, dancing, face painter, loads of booze and live entertainment from a local duo called The Songbirds.

We had around 250 people of all ages. The weather was great and everyone enjoyed themselves immensely.




































































































Video to follow.


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos. Looks like everyone had a magic time. Well done to your wife and the other organizers. Look forward to the video.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great time!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


now that's a party.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Wow! Looks like fun, Andy. If only you had a few more Union Jacks, then you'd be set.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Glad to see that it all went well and everyone enjoyed the day. I guess your games and the "throne" were among the highlights!
Jim


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Wow, looks like a good time. I think you have to photoshop one of these with you off in the distance sawing away on a log though with one of your prized handsaw collection pieces!......haaaa, you have to do it…lol

Thanks for sharing Andy, take care.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Looks like a wonderful day, what a mood and what a lovely croud.
Best thoughts buddy,
Mads


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


An a grand time obviously for all.
Great work Andy !
(now kick back and watch the T.V. coverage with a pint or 4 ;-)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks like a great time. Its obvious that so much work went into it besides what you and your wife did, great neighborhood effort.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Wonderful party and well organized by the looks of it. The people look happy and well mannered. Not the England we read about in the Daily Mail every day. Congratulations to you and your wife for helping to put on such a wonderful and successful party, and God Bless the Queen!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


you Brits deffently know to party bigtime …. 
congrats …succes all around from what we see in the news 
thanks for sharing the pictures with us Andy 
but remember to duck and chain the wife 
if they start talking about doing this every year on your road … LOL

Dennis


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Wait is that the British flag ,hardly recognized it…...lol

Great party. I followed this on TV and I have to say you Brits did it up right! Great job.

BTW,say hello to Kate for me when you see her.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Great to hear it was a success Andy. I agree with some of the others…shame you didnt have at least a couple of flags to represent your queen and country. Glad you were blessed with good weather.

Now back to the saws, saw talk series, and traditional woodworking projects.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


well it looks like you were able to sell most of the flags
after everyone partied

glad you all had such a good time

and a great way to have comunity

bless you all
and

GOD BLESS THE QUEEN


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


What an event, what a party, what a great show of what it is to be British. Thanks for giving us a peak.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Brit said:


> *A few Photos of the Event*
> 
> As I been making projects for our street party which took place yesterday to celebrate Queen Elizabeth ll's diamond jubilee, a lot of people have asked to see pictures of the event. I didn't take that many still pictures as I wanted to capture it all on video. I will be posting a video after I've had time to edit all the footage, but I thought I would just upload a few pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your support and good wishes guys. I cannot believe how lucky we were with the weather. It rained for most of the day on Sunday and it rained all day Tuesday. Somehow we got away with it on Monday. I'll get a video of the highlights uploaded as soon as I've finished all the editing. The photos really don't do it justice.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

*Video Footage of the Day*

As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?

See if you can spot the things I made in the footage. You're looking for:


*a standup cutout of the Queen*. She was a roaring success. Everyone wanted their photo taken with her, she was picked up and danced with and she even went surfing.
*a big display board* with nostalgia photos and a map of the neighbourhood on one side and a magnetic form of 'pin the tail on the horseguard' on the other side. I defy anyone to keep a dry eye when the little girl who says here name was 'butterfly' has a go.
*a standup of a horseguard* with a 'Tickets at the ready' sign underneath it.
*Two salad bars*. The ladies loved these and they stopped the tubs of food sliding all over the place when they were serving.
*A Giant Buzzwire game*. Although I didn't get it on video, I actually did it first time with the smallest of the two rings. Lots of people played it, but the video shows a little girl trying to do it (it was meant for the adults and teenagers). The buzzer was sounding a lot, so she turned the buzzer off and carried on which I thought was hilarious.
*The Labyrinth game*. Lots of people tried to defeat the labyrinth, but I didn't hear of anyone succeeding. The two girls in the video came close though and I loved her reaction at the end.
*The Throne*. Lots of people had their photo taken sitting on the throne. Only the very astute will notice it in Part 4 of the videos. It is in the distance when people are getting their BBQ.

ENJOY!!!

*Part 1 - Lunch and The Swing Unlimited Big Band 2*

Video removed by the author to protect the innocent. Sorry you missed it.

*Part 2 - Raffle Prizes, Face Painter and the Labyrinth*

Video removed by the author to protect the innocent. Sorry you missed it.

*Part 3 - Space Hopper Relay Race and Pin the Tail on the Horseguard*

Video removed by the author to protect the innocent. Sorry you missed it.

*Part 4 - Childrens Play Area, Buzzwire game and BBQ*

Video removed by the author to protect the innocent. Sorry you missed it.

*Part 5 - The Songbirds Duo*

Video removed by the author to protect the innocent. Sorry you missed it.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Brit said:


> *Video Footage of the Day*
> 
> As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?
> 
> ...


Great party.
I am glade the queen was able to make it. 
It is the right thing for her do as it is in her honor.
Looks like everyone is having a good time.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Brit said:


> *Video Footage of the Day*
> 
> As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?
> 
> ...


super party Andy. Hope you had fun.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Brit said:


> *Video Footage of the Day*
> 
> As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?
> 
> ...


Good fun Andy. You all did a great job.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Brit said:


> *Video Footage of the Day*
> 
> As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?
> 
> ...


Terrific footage Andy, you did an outstanding job on the work. All the best and thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Brit said:


> *Video Footage of the Day*
> 
> As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?
> 
> ...


wow, looks like a great amount of fun! Technically, the Queen is "Queen" of Canada as well, but we didn't party like you did!


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

Brit said:


> *Video Footage of the Day*
> 
> As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?
> 
> ...


The songbird Duo girls… such pleasent voices. That is my favorite video.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Brit said:


> *Video Footage of the Day*
> 
> As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?
> 
> ...


What a wonderful day and wonderful happy faces.
All the work was worth the efford.
Best thoughts to you and yours,
Mads


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

Brit said:


> *Video Footage of the Day*
> 
> As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?
> 
> ...


Shame I was on the wrong side of the pond for it. I did take he Union Jack I normally have hanging in the the and hung it outdoors instead. Raised a few eyebrows with the locals here in Maryland.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Brit said:


> *Video Footage of the Day*
> 
> As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?
> 
> ...


I finally got adobe flash upgraded on my computer to watch this video. Wow you guys really put a lot of work into this event.

That labyrinth it amazing, not just the solid construction, but also the thought that went into making it challenging while still finishable.

What yall got cooking on that grill?! looks good! Wait, is that like 12 grills ya'll had going? Nice.

The salad tray holders look great dressed up with the union jack, If they only know how solid those joints were. Things us woodworkers think about but no one else cares.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Brit said:


> *Video Footage of the Day*
> 
> As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Mauricio - Steak burgers and Best British Pork sausages. The salad bars went to the dump today along with the big display board. The buzzwire game, the labyrinth and the throne are up for sale now. Life moves on but memories remain.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Brit said:


> *Video Footage of the Day*
> 
> As promised, here are some videos of the day. If I had to sum it up in one word, it would be MAGICAL. I knew what was going to happen and it surpassed even my expectations. Fantastic atmosphere right from the 'off'. Everybody, young and old, came ready to party. The entertainment was great, the food was to die for and the company was delightful. It was a privilege to make some woodworking projects that contributed either a useful function or just pure enjoyment. As well as the residents, we had people from the US and from Switzerland. We set up a private website for the event and everyone has been uploading their photos and leaving wonderful comments in the guestbook. The day really brought our community together and loads of people have said we need to do it again soon and that's what it is all about really isn't it?
> 
> ...


I came back to check out the videos. Like you said - sorry I missed it.


----------

